# Que aprendizaje /conclusion o moraleja les deja ESTO (temas varios)



## fernandob (Oct 11, 2011)

hola , hace tiempo tengo ganas de hacer este tema, para tratar noticias y temas diversos, pueden ser de electronica o no .

temas de cosas que pasan , que todos vemos, pero la cosa es :

*¿ que conclusion saca cada uno de eso que ocurrio ??? *
*[/COLOR]* 
Para empezar les pondre yo un tema, y si les interesa hagan asi: el titulo del tema ponganlo en color y negritas asi si se tratan varios podemso distinguir de que tema habla cada uno .

*Rescate de los mineros en chile:*

para mi fue algo en realidad increible, quedar atrapado en esa mina, a esa profundidad, con esa masa de tierra...era indudable que fueron, que no hay forma de sacar eso que cayo.
y la opresion........yo vi la pelicula "el descenso" 1 y no pude ver la 2 ..no quise.
y aunque no haya monstruos en la pelicula igual es ..........terrible.
y no quitaron los escombros, no .
hicieron agujeros nuevos y bueno , ya saben.

mi conclusion ??

que se pueden hacer cosas increibles, de verdad increibles .
y muchisimas no se hacen , simplemente por dinero, politica...........por que no se quiere.
por que , si se unifican recursos, si SE QUIERE.............se hace.

y no hablo de eso de los mineros, hablo de TODO .
Ponganlo en el tema que quieran , temas que nos joden mucho, temas que afectan la vida de mucha gente , temas que son endemicos .


----------

